# beware, fuel imports...



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29104

seems as if we have one more omega skylines / speed 53 / scammer around...

prove me wrong fuel imports.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Pssh don't hold your breath. If they were serious they would have answered the questions easily and promptly and no runaround no bringing up different subjects. I have a guy in NJ. That's hilarious, doesn't that sound like some mob guy that has a friend that can do something for him. The guys name is probably JoeyFingers or something like that. I am getting pretty sick of fraudulent company's. Isn't there a way to report them as a fraudulent business and take them down?


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

seems like you guys over there have it pretty tuff, what is there no places to do the required work to get skylines on the road there or is the cost just to over the top??how could someone get a copy of the quide lines that need to be followed before registration in the US for say skylines??


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

rsx84 said:


> *seems like you guys over there have it pretty tuff, what is there no places to do the required work to get skylines on the road there or is the cost just to over the top??how could someone get a copy of the quide lines that need to be followed before registration in the US for say skylines?? *


There is only one company that can legally do it, www.motorex.net, then there is another company that uses Motorex to do the legalization, www.rbmotoring.com.

$16k to legalize a GT-R, from '89 to '96. 96+ were $25k (ODBII) but they aren't able to do them anymore.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

ok, let me get this correct, thats anywhere from 16 to 25 thousand US dollars just to comply the skyline for US roads and you still have to buy the car before these prices or is that the car as well??


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats correct.


----------

